# The Best Story from youtube



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

This has nothing to do with Pigeons, but I think we all like Birds & Animals. This is one of the best I have ever seen, & hope all will watch this amazing Dog & its Owner. I had a Female half Sheltie that was abt. half a smart as this Skidboot. Had her for 19yrs. I swear she could read my mind. Very few Dogs have this, & I have only found it in Herding Dogs... Happy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4VMntSUskg


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That truly is an amazing video and an even more amazing dog! Thanks for the link, Happy!

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I love Skidboot!

Feather


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy, that is a great video. Skidboots is a total trip, although I must say that
I think David is selling himself short there, he clearly has a 'way' with animals
and was able to connect with Skidboots. A heartwarming story about how pets
respond to caring, really.

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Happy...

Just watched the video on Skidboot, that is truly something! Another amazing animal video most definitely!!! That dog has shown an intelligence that very few animals possess and his owner, David, is such a respectful farming guy. The video was sad towards the end, learning that Skidboot's eyesight is failing, and how close a bond David and Skidboot have. I wonder if that beautiful animal is still alive today.

Thanks for posting this for sure!!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> ...I wonder if that beautiful animal is still alive today...


Yep, according to http://www.skidboot.com/. Really enjoyed the video! 'Course, anyone who's known a Border collie is not the least bit surprised by this show of canine trainability.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Happy...
> 
> Just watched the video on Skidboot, that is truly something! Another amazing animal video most definitely!!! That dog has shown an intelligence that very few animals possess and his owner, David, is such a respectful farming guy. The video was sad towards the end, learning that Skidboot's eyesight is failing, and how close a bond David and Skidboot have. I wonder if that beautiful animal is still alive today.
> 
> Thanks for posting this for sure!!!


Pigeonpal
Yes he is still alive. He has a renal problem (then a Horse kicked one eye & put it Blind) & they have tried everything & the Special Vets say it can't be fixed. This touched me more than any story that I can remember. Skidboot was born in 1992. I was so lucky to have a Dog somewhere near this that I've never gotten another. Few in a life time get an animal anywhere near this........ FP you are right. This David is the type of guy I wish I was & a lot more like him in the world! Hap


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Happy, yep, I read that Skidboot is still alive on the website Terri posted...that's wonderful! That's awesome that he's living to be a nice old age as well for a dog, probably in part to having such a happy & stimulating life


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

A member of the forum recently introduced me to this amazing dog and now I am one of his fans. Truly remarkable.


----------

